# Horse rescues and keeping them honest



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

both links are dead

I think this is the first link you intended

https://www.attorneygeneral.gov/uploadedFiles/MainSite/Content/ComplaintForms/charities.pdf

and probably the second

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f13909.pdf


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well I guess thats what I get for not double checking the info on the gov site.. lol


----------

